# Homemade Wood Table Saw Fence



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I am curious about peoples experience making/using a homemade wood table saw fence. I have a craftsman 113 table saw and as most people know the fence on there is incredibly frustrating. I am on a budget trying to build my shop up tool wise and am looking for options for a tablesaw fence without spending $200 for now. I have the plans for Stumpy Numbs table saw fence . I guess I am a little concerned about how wood movement would affect one like this. Anyone have thoughts or have buitl and used a wood table saw fence themselves?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have. Used 3/4" birch ply cut into 6- 3-1/2" strips. Glued 4 horizontally for the middle then glued the last 2 to each side for the face. Used a straight edge and an engineers square to find high/low spots and used a cabinet scraper to even in out. Was a pain to move but once set it was stout. I could never tell if humidity had an effect. If it did it wasn't noticeable.

I'd say give it a shot. I wouldn't trust the 2 piece angle iron fence if that's the one you have. I would if it was an extrusion.


----------

